# What should bees be fed?



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

Plain old 1:1 syrup made with plain old white sugar, or corn syrup. They are about as 'natural' as you're going to get. FYI, "organic" or "raw" sugar may contain too many solids which are indigestible by the bees and could give them dysentery.


----------



## jrose1970 (Apr 1, 2014)

You are right about the raw sugar causing dysentery. I knew better than that. I was just wondering what other folks fed them.
You have to be careful with honey too, because you could be bringing in someone else's problems.


----------

